# Sundays Show and Tell 4/4/21



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 4, 2021)

Hello everyone and Happy Easter to you all, hope everyone enjoys the day with there families and loved ones! JD couldn't start the thread cause he is in the swiss Alps hunting down the Easter bunny this weekend and has no cell service!

I found this beautiful ladies Fleet wing bicycle. Really nice paint and chrome. The serial number starts with a D, a 39. It's a nice deluxe model even with 6 ribbed light. Really nice for it's age. There still out there to be found!























Let's see the great the  finds you found this week, wether bicycle related or not, oh please be sure to post pictures as well!


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 4, 2021)

picked up this Dayton Zephyr-bike has already been spoken for.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 4, 2021)

Yup,,nuther one . #128. Gonna need a longer storage board.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2021)

buck hughes said:


> picked up this Dayton Zephyr
> 
> View attachment 1385333



Hey Buck can we see the badge? V/r Shawn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 4, 2021)

1896 Columbia Model 40 calculator


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 4, 2021)

A few small for me, I got a stingray speedo and hi low headlight for my fast back, a great Torrington cross bar for my Colson, flag holder, license plate in orange also for my Colson.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 4, 2021)

Needful things...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 4, 2021)

I will go in reverse, I'll tell you that I took tacochris' advise and put  some rubbing compound to work on my '65 Fleet. I'll show you how fantastic 55 year old paint can look when you do so. Thanks taco


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 4, 2021)

I was too late on opening my email to see a eBay item listed... when I clicked it was sold! Thankfully a good friend had acquired it and wasn’t attached to it and we made a deal!!
I’m still adding original advertising and literature to my Sk collection!!




Speaking of... these go good together!!
Another good friend gave me the wagon cause he knows I’m an aluminum nut!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 4, 2021)

The Black Beauty pin back was a gift from a friend; thanks Santi!  I wish we could find more G3’s of all sizes in this condition!  The Dayton March piano music is something I bought from Bill @corbettclassics years ago; it was misplaced and now is found.  Proper matting and framing will occur soon.  Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## JKT (Apr 4, 2021)

I found this old vintage MC Patch on Friday moth eaten and delicate...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 4, 2021)

I can not count how many of these old heavy cedar ladders I have thrown out for my customers. Well my brother and I have been working on some items made from them and some other garbage. Some out door end tables with old BBQ grates, and a vertical herb garden for my wife.


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 4, 2021)

At the auctions I go to those wooden ladders sell pretty good, now I see why. Nice creative job. Happy Wife Happy Life.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 4, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I will go in reverse, I'll tell you that I took tacochris' advise and put  some rubbing compound to work on my '65 Fleet. I'll show you how fantastic 55 year old paint can look when you do so. Thanks taco
> 
> View attachment 1385410
> 
> View attachment 1385411



Don't see a seat. I might have one for this if you need it.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 4, 2021)

45 years ago I rode a cb 350 my first road bike....now I’ll be putting around on my new find. 1973


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 4, 2021)

The other day, Iwent for a quick walk around my neighbors yard as I had a few minutes and shes really cool..she said I can metal detect if I wanted..shes been doing work/construction on her 1850 home for about 10 years..lol
I found partial (missing front,usually missing )button this on the SURFACE of the dirt in her yard!!you can see where the loop was!  The guy who runs the " Awesome relics New England metal detecting " group on FB said..that button is 150 years old..But THEN someone else chimed in and said.MUCH older..early 1700s!! Kinda stoked!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 4, 2021)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> Don't see a seat. I might have one for this if you need it.



Thanks for looking out, but I have it.


----------



## Hastings (Apr 4, 2021)

1949 CW 20” B38594ACw
1939-40? Sears Elgin Collegiate Westfield?{G1} E97905 ..couple of decent og paint bikes at yard sale prices this week. Met some real nice bicycle people along the way. The Elgin was in pieces when I found it. Parts all there some not pictured. The guy lived in the same neighborhood as the original Emblem bicycle factory in Angola. Cw was at my city donated bikes place “we sell all the junk bikes on Craigslist” $24 hunk of junk for sure lol. Cw fork needs a little love but both will clean up nicely.


----------



## REC (Apr 4, 2021)

Picked up another middleweight in my favorite color this week. It should be here this week I hope!

'67 Panther ad photo

REC


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 4, 2021)

Got some drip oilers for my 1922 BC Ames lathe.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 4, 2021)

REC said:


> Picked up another middleweight in my favorite color this week. It should be here this week I hope!
> 
> '67 Panther ad photo
> 
> ...



Beautiful bike nice pick up, so sharp like a tuxedo I say.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 4, 2021)

Thank you George for posting up today's Sunday Show & Tell! Your sense of humor is always appreciated as well as your mind blowing finds!!

My sons Luke, Zane & I put together a very ambitious road trip over the weekend which involved over 1000 miles of "breaking in" a brand new Dodge Ram rental truck! Leaving at 5AM Saturday and hot footing it to the New London ferry to Orient Point LI, it took three ferry rides to reach our 1st pick in tony East Hampton. There we lassoo'd a very excellent and rare specimen of Spanish dirt bike history! Then we fled like bank robbers out of LI and launched into a red eye run to the Syracuse Super 8 and much needed showers and rest. Up early and well fueled by McDonald's Egg McMuffin meals we then proceeded to our Rochester rendezvous and furthest destination #2 and picked up the Robin and a few other tasty snacks. Then the final flog up through Troy and over Hogback Mountain all the way back to Bellows Falls VT! The fellas are on their return trip back to their home port in Somerville MA. They don't care they are both new and eager drivers so I let them do all the work and gain all the experience by doing. It was high stakes all the way but high reward.

All our effort, planning and perseverance made for an epic trip with some serious fun & finds! We met some great people and characters along the way and most everyone was kind to us. We felt alive again.

It can be done folks you just gotta believe and put your head and heart into it... Make those plans and execute!

Big thanks due our two gracious hosts and new friends Richard & Albert and their families. It sure was a memorable remarkable weekend!

If you've read all this break out the popcorn & enjoy the pictures!!

Nate VT


----------



## mike j (Apr 4, 2021)

I hate to say it, but.... the only survivor of last weeks fire, was this Schwinn. Lost an Elgin, Pierce, Colson, and a couple of Westfields. All frames warped & the only salvageable chain guard was this. Are Schwinns actually that good or were the rest just a bunch of little girls?


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 4, 2021)

Picked up a JC Higgins lantern- gave my father-in-law one just like it but his is brand new in the box! 1960s called the Big Higgy! Large hat top but unique with only one mantle. But man does this baby BURN!!!!!


----------



## KevinsBikes (Apr 4, 2021)

More 28” rims and a pile of great kickback hub parts!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 5, 2021)

mike j said:


> I hate to say it, but.... the only survivor of last weeks fire, was this Schwinn. Lost an Elgin, Pierce, Colson, and a couple of Westfields. All frames warped & the only salvageable chain guard was this. Are Schwinns actually that good or were the rest just a bunch of little girls?
> 
> View attachment 1385838




Wow Mike , really sorry I would be in mourning for a long time. Hopefully all your bad luck used up for the year. Good luck going forward


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 5, 2021)

mike j said:


> I hate to say it, but.... the only survivor of last weeks fire, was this Schwinn. Lost an Elgin, Pierce, Colson, and a couple of Westfields. All frames warped & the only salvageable chain guard was this. Are Schwinns actually that good or were the rest just a bunch of little girls?
> 
> View attachment 1385838



Sorry to here that. Fires are so unforgiving...


----------



## jd56 (Apr 6, 2021)

Thank you G for starting this week's thread. It was just too cold up here in the Alps to get out of bed to find cell service.

Got back down from the climb and found these couple 4 lbers to end my 4 day fishing trip.


----------

